# lets talk brazil nuts



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i have never believed but after doing a little/lot of research (yep im a saddo) i have thought what the hell, i am gona give brazil nuts a go well after all my fails i really have nothing to lose

ok questions girls 

1. when do you start? i gather you start at stims and carry on til test date?

2. how many a day?

3. can you have chocolate covered one ? lol

one of the reasons i have decide this is my pro natal vits doesn't contain Selenium.

might as well throw everything at it now and fight for that bfp


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Nuts oh hazelnuts (brazil!) Cadbury made you and they covered you in chocolate!! 
Kara I have bought chocolate covered ones, but have bought normal as well. The choc are lush. Big bags of brasils are on offer in Julian Graves at more.

I was of the thought that it is either going to work or not, but then thought I will give nuts and pineapple juice a wizz, seeing as I like them both!

I have been doing it a while before starting tx because not sure if food works the same as stuff like vits where you need to take for a few months to get in system. So been trying to build up in system.

Aint got a clue to answer quests just giving it a whirl!

You fight Kara this is going to be your time.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im gona do pomeregratate juice (michelle swears by it) and i had some at jule's the other day and its was yummy

i read they high in calories too


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im sure michelle will answer them all

i don't mind them either so thats good


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hmm might give pomegranate juice a go if it nice can drink as a change at the mo my day feels like it is all about drinking. Glass milk breakfast, juice with meals. loads of water inbetween and milk before bed!

I think the extra calories good, body using increased amount of energy to grow those follies so extra calories = energy.

I keep dipping into nuts every time I go out the kitchen, must say the choc ones are going down faster!


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

After some reading giving the pineapple juice the boot!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

lol i ate loads of brazil nuts im sure the choc ones must be the same pix   why you gone of the pinapple juice i loved that too ..i might start drinking it again next week


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Apparently the selenium value isn't much compared to brazils. Also read can cause uterine contractions. Be great for you soon Miriam!

Mind you I love pineapple juice so will prob still drink it just not the extra that  I have been drinking. I think a large quantity would be needed for uterine contractions mind and if it was a prob would be advised not to have while having tx.


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

i started eating brazil nuts at stimms and eat at least 5/6 as day minimum. i have only tried brazil nuts and not chocolate covered ones.

i stopped last tx on the pineapple juice as it was making me feel sick. perhaps i ought to try the pomergranate juice. how much milk have you been drinking  pix i have been having half a pint at night.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi Queenie I have been having close to a pint split into on cereal, glass mid morning and glass before bed.

Hi Rose good luck with your ICSI. The choc ones rule!


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi girls last cycle i ate a bag of brazil nuts in 3 days, i just kept dipping but didnt do any juices.
This time ive been having 1-2 large glasses of pomegranite juice a day and no brazils-dont know why just didnt buy any!!


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm allergic to nuts so can't do the brazils.  I would be eating the choc covered one's def though if I could!

I do drink pineapple juice but only 250ml glass per day. Maybe will try pomegranate next time if you're all sure it tastes ok??


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

oh it does laura i was dreading drinking it but was pleasantly surprised.  I bought tesco normal one and that is quite stong its ok tho but the sainsbury be good to you is lovely it tastes a bit like apple/mixed fruit drink i can drink lots of that.  Its funny how thye can both be different in taste, sainsbury nicer


----------

